

ZumoCast Is Like Cloud Storage Without The Cloud, Or The Cost - drusenko
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/27/zumocast-is-like-cloud-storage-without-the-cloud-or-the-cost/

======
grourk
Here's another invite code for the private beta:
<http://www.zumocast.com/?i=hackernews>

You have to give your UUIDs for iPhone/iPad and we'll send an ad-hoc build
shortly after. But you can install the server app and see the web interface
immediately.

------
gabea
This is a brilliant idea. I am looking to create my own media center for my
family to gain access to from different parts of the country. Any commercial
or open source alternatives to ZumoCast?

